# 74 Bavaria Zenith Carb float



## Bob Green (Aug 8, 2006)

Any suggested source for a carb float for Zenith 35/45 INAT. Mine has apparently leaked and gained weight. Understand new spec is 8.5 grams.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

e-mail Jeff Ireland....find contact info here
http://www.bmw2002.com/ireland-engineering.html
he knows a lot about the classics and should be able to steer you in the right direction


----------



## Bob Green (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks 6 Brit. Will do.

BTW, looks as though you are close (in Ventura). Nice to know there is "Senior" BMW interest in the neighborhood.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

haha yea I just keep telling myself "but it's a classic" everytime it breaks =)


----------



## WA1KWA (Oct 14, 2008)

Old Carb Doctor
1127 Drucilla Church Road
Nebo, NC
28761

(828)659-1428

He rebuilt the Zeniths on my 1973 3.0s some years back. He probably can source what you need. He's slow, but good.

Colin


----------



## Bob Green (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks WA1KWA. I will give it a try as the best I have been able to find is one that weighs 10 grams when spec is 8.5


----------

